# Golden Retriever vs Cocker Spaniel



## 007Equestrian (18 October 2016)

I'm a long way off being in the right situation for a dog yet (at least 3-4 years) however I love doing a bit of doggie research because I'm that obsessed  I'm toying between a golden retriever and a cocker spaniel. The dog will be a pet and will need to be settled enough to follow me about most of the day or perhaps left for a few hours a day but I also would love to give agility and obedience a go or even some very low level gundog training.

Any advice, pros, cons, health concerns etc are welcome! I will be buying from a KC approved breeder with the appropriate general health checks done as per breed.


----------



## epeters91 (18 October 2016)

Might be worth considering a Border Collie? My friend has two they are incredibly loyal and often used on farms as working dogs happy to follow their owners around. They are also very easy to train and do great with agility.

Sorry not one of your options haha I'm actually getting a cocker spaniel I've read up on them a lot and from what I know of the breed, friends that have them and things I've looked into once you go for a cocker it's likely you will stick with them for life.

I also love Labradors and Golden Retrievers I just didn't want a larger dog  good luck.


----------



## Amye (19 October 2016)

My nan has just lost her cocker spaniel. Though he was a very sweet dog, he did come with a lot of issues. He had a ton of health issues - he was an overly large cocker (too large for breed standards even though he was pedigree and had papers) and had issues with his eyelids, his eyes, his hearing, multiple infections (this may have been down to his size). He was extremely wilful and stubborn, he would eat absolutely anything and had no problems taking food right out your hand. 

However he was extremely loyal and loved my nan, he was quite possessive over her and pined when she left the house. He did follow her around everywhere. I've met other cockers that are different - but every cocker I've met has always been barky!!

Even though he was very sweet and loyal and we are sad for his loss, this has put me off cockers for life. 

I would much prefer to have a Golden Retriever, they are stunning dogs, very loyal, easily trained and would do well with the activities you want to do.

Sorry that's probably not much help hah!

ETA: Thinking back to your OP, you'd probably be looking for a working cocker which he was not! He was a proper 'show' spaniel. I think they are generally smaller, more athletic and nice dogs. (I would still go with the retriever though  )


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 October 2016)

ok-bit biased but would recommend a GR if you want something easy going that can do a variety of things, not be neurotic about it and just likes to hang out and not an out and out one-person dog. Working bred are much more athletic and not so heavy and big as the show bred ones. Health problems in the working bred are the usual hips, elbows etc


----------



## Dowjones (19 October 2016)

Also biased towards Goldies here as have two currently and have had others before. One of ours is a Rescue, and even after spending the first 9 months of his life in a cage and starved he is now the most loyal, affectionate dog there is. He is always eager to please, easily trained, is happy to play, yet also very comfortable just chilling.
The other, Shadow, I bred myself. He follows me everywhere (but not in an obsessive way), is loyal, loves everyone and every thing, and always wants to please. When I was suffering with a serious back injury, Shadow was basically my helper, picking up every thing, bringing me shoes, bills etc. and all with very little training. He's also a total clown and always keeps people smiling. 
I had a show bred one also years ago and he wasn't too different from the working ones either in terms of train ability and personality.


----------



## Karran (19 October 2016)

Mrs Spaniel is Working Cocker. She was quite barky when she came but it took only a week or two to train it out of her. Touch wood I've not had any health problems with her apart from a mystery bruise once. She's super loyal and does get a bit fretty if I disappear while walking or if I ask someone else to hold her while I go to my car, but she is perfectly happy to be left home alone while I go to work (fulltime) or if I went out of an evening.


----------



## Apercrumbie (19 October 2016)

We have a cocker, so I am definitely biased. I would say that in general Golden Retrievers are easier dogs - they're very good-natured, fun and not neurotic. The cockers I know are all gorgeous dogs, loyal, cuddly and great fun but also neurotic, get anxious easily and very, very greedy.  If you want a simple dog, I would go for a retriever.

It is worth thinking about the size though. One of the great things about our cocker is that he's very portable - he's not too big and so you can sling him  under an arm easily over stiles, he fits in the footwell of the passenger seat even with someone sitting there, and he can't shove his nose in your crotch because he's not at crotch height! (our previous dog, a setter, used to do this a lot and many of our guests didn't enjoy it)

Our cocker is very trainable, healthy and a fantastic dog. But I will not deny that he is completely neurotic and not as 'easy' as many dogs we have had. Definitely gives the best snuggles though


----------



## abb123 (19 October 2016)

Both lovely dogs but quite different. GR are very chilled out dogs but are still very active and are easy to train. Mine will happily lounge around the house all day quietly and then go out for a long active walk and is up for being very active and fun. She's done gun dog training and obedience very well and is very keen to please and easy to train. All the cockers I have known have been soft and cuddly but have not been chilled out! More like little whirlwinds, lovely if that is what you want!! Training wise, they seem eager to please but a little over enthusiastic and therefore easy to find difficult if you are not experienced at training.

I would highly recommend a GR for what you describe in your OP!!


----------



## conniegirl (19 October 2016)

I'm biased to as we currently have 2 goldies and have had goldies in the family for over 20years,

They are wonderful family dogs and mine (even the entire one) are quite content to be mauled by children and used as hand rails when tots are learning to walk! 
They are always up for a walk but equally content to sleep on the sofa (normaly upside down for mine!), They are very cuddly, affectionate and intelligent dogs.
We have never had any problem training them to do anything, they do have a very definite love of water and some can have quite high retrieving instincts (had one catch a duck and bring it to me LIVE and dump it at my feet in the kitchen! it caused chaos!) but I wouldnt swap mine for the world.

This is one of mine


----------



## Chiffy (19 October 2016)

I'm in the Goldie camp too but when I saw this post I thought that you will just get people that either like retrievers or spaniels. It's such a personal choice, you need to meet both dogs. Go to discover dogs if you can.


----------



## Sprout (19 October 2016)

As Chiffy said, Discover Dogs can be very helpful. 
I have been doing my research too, before I get another puppy,  and I contacted the relevant Groups in Britain,  who put me in touch with owners close enough for me to visit.  To actually meet examples of the breed, in their own homes, be able to ask questions etc has been invaluable.

As to your choice. .... I have not had a Spaniel, but had a Golden Retriever who was an amazing family dog, brilliant nature,  easy to train, intelligent but calm .... a real joy to be with. 

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (19 October 2016)

We have two cockers....i'd advise to get a GR!


----------



## Chiffy (19 October 2016)

Haha! That is so funny PaulR, and there was me thinking everyone would advise the type of dog they have!
OP, I believe discover dogs might be this weekend, not sure if you are near.


----------



## MargotC (19 October 2016)

I have a Golden retriever boy who recently turned twelve. He is a joy. They really are the perfect mix between relaxed and up for an adventure. The only downside from my point of view is the hair. They require a good regular grooming routine and you will find hairs everywhere whether the dog has been there or not. As long as you realise this before buying one I can not recommend them enough.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 October 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			We have a cocker, so I am definitely biased. I would say that in general Golden Retrievers are easier dogs - they're very good-natured, fun and not neurotic. The cockers I know are all gorgeous dogs, loyal, cuddly and great fun but also neurotic, get anxious easily and very, very greedy.  If you want a simple dog, I would go for a retriever.

It is worth thinking about the size though. One of the great things about our cocker is that he's very portable - he's not too big and so you can sling him  under an arm easily over stiles, he fits in the footwell of the passenger seat even with someone sitting there, and he can't shove his nose in your crotch because he's not at crotch height! (our previous dog, a setter, used to do this a lot and many of our guests didn't enjoy it)

Our cocker is very trainable, healthy and a fantastic dog. But I will not deny that he is completely neurotic and not as 'easy' as many dogs we have had. Definitely gives the best snuggles though 

Click to expand...

This is our cocker, she is fab. Such fun.

She is a.bit poorly at the moment but that isn't due to her breed thankfully.  

Though I will say if you go for a show cocker type just be warned they can get skin fold infection in their lips if they have a lot of skin there. It's a simple nip and Tuck operation to take away the excess skin and leaving behind smooth lips. 
Two.of ours have had this op.


----------



## 3Beasties (19 October 2016)

You could just get a golden cocker which everyone will assume is a golden retriever anyway, win win :biggrin3:








On a serious note, I would 100% go for a working cocker (slightly bias here though!). They are quick, clever, energetic and small enough to take anywhere. Mine is nearly 18 months old and is so trainable and willing. I do agility and obedience with her, and also play around with dummies/retrieving too. She can pick up new tricks in a couple of training sessions and has travelled the country this summer taking part in displays! My agility instructor says that she is one of the most naturally talented dogs he has ever trained.


----------



## RunToEarth (19 October 2016)

I agree you need to meet the breed yourself to make your decision. As someone who has had working cockers and currently has a working GR, I would definitely have a GR. She needs a lot of exercise but she is patient, loyal and biddable, she comes to work and sits quietly under my desk for hours on end and she comes shooting and picks everything up nicely. I love her.


----------



## blackcob (19 October 2016)

With the divide between working and show types you're almost looking at four breeds rather than just two!

FWIW I have a show cocker in the family and I can absolutely understand how they so easily fall into the stereotype of being fat, clingy, whingy and stubborn little toads. Unfortunately for ours he is regularly beaten up by my big dogs, expected to do some exercise and generally whipped into shape so he remains a pleasant little dog.


----------



## Aru (20 October 2016)

Personally I'd prefer a golden retriever as in general the breed has a steadier temperment then cockers....but they are dramatically different breeds!
 Goldens tend to be friendly goofballs, overly exuberant and greedy. They tend to want to please but when well exercised settle quite well.bit mad until adults.
Young dogs-gi surgerys to remove various foreign bodies and joint issues and cancer in the later years tend to be the issues we see in practice.
Cockers are livewires, usually happy clever dogs but occasionally possesive and neutoric and much more likely to be snappy with strangers compared to a GR.much more prone to seperation anxiety also. Grooming demands are higher.like to please but somewhat more opinionated and stubborn then other gundog breeds.just a bit less steady for want of a better description.

Ear infections,eye issues.. esp with the shows and the droopy eyes,skin problems esp with the skin folds around the face, autoimmune issues and hormone issues tend to be the main reasons they are at the vets imo.

Tbh if it wasnt for the fact that the goldens do seem to be quite predisposed to cancer they would be one of my favourite breeds.If you have the time and inclination to research through breed lines for early cancer deaths and go for a longer lived lines then I would highly recommend a golden....


----------



## s4sugar (20 October 2016)

Not a fan of any type of cocker but why have you narrowed down to these two breeds?
A Welsh springer or Britanny may be a better fit  for you?


----------

